# Turbo Outlet Pipe & Air Charge Pipe



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

135 seems sweeeeeeet for both of these.
What are everyone's thoughts on this?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...&_odkw=2.0tsi+intercooler&_osacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

looking F great! :banghead:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

just paid 160 for awe TOP

this looks good but who know how the fitment will be

probably ****ty

price usually effects how well the product is


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

i think ill just buy it and let you guys know how it fits.


----------



## camo_vw (Oct 10, 2004)

if you buy it give a review of fitment...may be interested in it.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I'm in for a review as well so I could purchase if they're good


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Interesting.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought about these before. Honestly it is a piece of freaking tubing with a plate welded on it to connect. I have AWE TOP and almost wish I saw this deal before. Unless the metal used is weak or heats up a top I see no reason not to buy these. I wish I had. 

Both are made from aluminum.

As far as fitment, these are basic pipe stretches so there are very minimal measurements they could screw up so bad that fitment would be off.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

I made an offer last night and it was accepted, so i just bought it for $120 oO.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm interested to see the fitment. From the pictures it looks like the hole for the MAF sensor is the wrong shape.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

well see, i wouldnt mind if just one of these fits since its still cheaper to get one for that price

http://www.neuspeed.com/480268-hi-flo-air-charge-pipe-eliminates-oe-sound-amplifer.html

looks the same to me


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

In for a review.....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Soooo any word on these yet?


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

came in last night, im going to put this in on saturday
it looks good
i cant really compare it to awe or anything else quality wise


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i wonder if the brand name ones incorporate their company name on the pipes...that's questionable.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ciki said:


> came in last night, im going to put this in on saturday
> it looks good
> i cant really compare it to awe or anything else quality wise


Cool, can't wait to hear how it goes....GL :beer:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Here it is installed. I have some Pictures i want to show you guys, but my Tapatalk hosting is is getting to Its limits. What do you guys use? I see a lot of flicker hosted pics. 

Tapatalk Galaxy S2


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Photobucket is easy to use also


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I use photobucket for posting up pics....just copy and paste the image link to the post and ur good....the pipe looks good, how is it?


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

ok, so, first of all i can not believe how much ppl want for such a little piece of aluminum!!!!

here are some things i would like to share with you guys after installing this aspec TOP i bought from ebay.

like i said before i can not compare it to the AWE, or any other brand because i never saw them. those of you that have then can compare them with the following pictures.

here you have couple of pictures to compare this pipe with the oem one. the circumference of the pipe is exactly 7 inches. if anyone has an AWE TOP just laying around next to their keyboard could you pls messure it around ;]]]


















here are couple of photos of the quality of the pipe


























when instaling the pipe i took the screws and the rubber washer from the old one and installed it in the new one. i figured the rubber will absorb some vibrasions.


















there is one thing thats messed up with that pipe. its not a big deal, and it doesnt bother me at all. see for yourself ;]










compared to the oem one










i did not do the manifold intake pipe because i do not have a small T30 wrench to undo that screw under that pipe, and i was a little too drunk to drive to a hardware store. as soon as i get it done ill share!!
as of now, $120 for one pipe is not bad at all compare to the other ones.

i took the car for a test drive to see if i would get any mysteriously magic CELs but i didnt;]
i did notice the turbo spooling a bit louder tho. that i am very happy with.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Is this something that makes a difference in the turbo performance even without any ECU tune?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Sounds like its a good piece....looks like ill be ordering these pipes along with a carbonio stage one this wknd


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Good stuff, I'm looking forward to do this my next mod. 

Do you notice any slight increase of throttle response or smoother acceleration?


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Is this something that makes a difference in the turbo performance even without any ECU tune?


my guess would be yes. it moves more air out of the turbo so it helps to keep it cooler



Epence said:


> Good stuff, I'm looking forward to do this my next mod.
> 
> Do you notice any slight increase of throttle response or smoother acceleration?


i didn't really drive it that much yet, to notice a difference. only around my house. i did hear that it is supposed to reduce the turbo lag.
the only thing that i noticed was a louder spool


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

can you please post back what you notice after you do a good amount of driving?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The intercooler pipe....they can't really mess that up (unless the boost sensor bung is poor quality?)....so that's a good deal right there.

Not bad for the price, BUT the biggest issue with that TOP that you wanna monitor will be that clip connection to the intercooler hose on the turbo outlet pipe.

Make sure (after a lot of driving), that you're not seeing any oil/blowby leaking out & under the belly pan
If you had a boost gauge, that would be nice to see if there was a difference too.

You need a tight connection there!


On another note....it's still overpriced, but some people think the Neuspeed version is more superior because it eliminates the stock connector & the stock hose with a larger one

Because now you have a bigger outlet pipe with this ebay or AWE version, BUT now the stock connector is the bottleneck/restriction


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

So Dan, are you saying that the Neuspeed TOP is better in quality than the ebay one?


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Yaaaa
If i had another clamp i would just twist one end the other way but i Dont want to risk breaking it

Tapatalk Galaxy S2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

So how is it after driving it some more, any noticeable difference?....my pipes should be here tmrw


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

i cant tell the difference performance wise but the TTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSpooL is so loud now especially on 2nd and 3rd gear !!
maybe you'll be able to tell the difference
if i can get that T30 for couple of bucks ill do the charge pipe this weekend, but if i have to buy the whole set ill just wait till i get a new intercooler that way ill do them both at the same time. it will be way easier.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ciki said:


> i cant tell the difference performance wise but the TTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSpooL is so loud now especially on 2nd and 3rd gear !!
> maybe you'll be able to tell the difference
> if i can get that T30 for couple of bucks ill do the charge pipe this weekend, but if i have to buy the whole set ill just wait till i get a new intercooler that way ill do them both at the same time. it will be way easier.



Sweet that's fine by me, I'm sure with a tune some gains will be had....I can't wait to put mine on


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> So Dan, are you saying that the Neuspeed TOP is better in quality than the ebay one?


Well, obviously the Neuspeed stuff is top notch

It's like a APR downpipe ($700) versus a Ebay downpipe ($150)....one might be nicer than the other, but in the end they do the same job

The connection on the Neuspeed is & will flow better though....but how much is it hindering performance?
Hard to say without a dyno comparison


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Sweet that's fine by me, I'm sure with a tune some gains will be had....I can't wait to put mine on


did u put it in yet?


----------



## lysol (Oct 10, 2010)

I saw this post on Monday and offered the same $120 and they accepted. So I received them on Friday. I got them and they looked really great for the priced I payed. I got around in installing them today. Every thing fit perfect minus one draw back i had. The provided bolts and seal for the boost sensor did not fit. I had to go to Home Depot and find longer bolts to be able to bolt down the boost sensor. The o-ring that came with it was to thick and tore. But other than that it works great now. Just wanted to share.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

ciki said:


> did u put it in yet?



No not yet....waiting on my carbonio then gonna install hopefully next wknd


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I got mine for $110


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I got mine for $110


niiiiiiiice :thumbup:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

ciki said:


> i cant tell the difference performance wise but the TTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSpooL is so loud now especially on 2nd and 3rd gear !!
> maybe you'll be able to tell the difference
> if i can get that T30 for couple of bucks ill do the charge pipe this weekend, but if i have to buy the whole set ill just wait till i get a new intercooler that way ill do them both at the same time. it will be way easier.


 So i think im going to order one because I swore when i got the CC i wasnt going to do exhaust, I was going to keep my car quiet, but I wanted a way to make the turbo louder in the cabin and saw this. So this will do the trick? 



lysol said:


> I saw this post on Monday and offered the same $120 and they accepted. So I received them on Friday. I got them and they looked really great for the priced I payed. I got around in installing them today. Every thing fit perfect minus one draw back i had. The provided bolts and seal for the boost sensor did not fit. I had to go to Home Depot and find longer bolts to be able to bolt down the boost sensor. The o-ring that came with it was to thick and tore. But other than that it works great now. Just wanted to share.


 Can you send me an exact link to this part on ebay please. I have a 2011 CC. This will work on my car? Thank you.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> So i think im going to order one because I swore when i got the CC i wasnt going to do exhaust, I was going to keep my car quiet, but I wanted a way to make the turbo louder in the cabin and saw this. So this will do the trick?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you send me an exact link to this part on ebay please. I have a 2011 CC. This will work on my car? Thank you.


 Get this part: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Turbocharger/Blow_Off_Valve/ES1832412/


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Get this part:
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Turbocharger/Blow_Off_Valve/ES1832412/


 Oh lord , I had that before, it sounded like a air break, horrible. I am going to order a P-Flo this week.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> Oh lord , I had that before, it sounded like a air break, horrible. I am going to order a P-Flo this week.


 Well that's the only way to get the "pshhhhh wsshhhh" ricer noise you want  

The intake will only give you just a fraction of it on this car. 

If you had a P-Flo on a FSI....yeah it sounds good. 
But a P-Flo on a TSI, it sounds totally different from the FSI version....just FYI


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Well that's the only way to get the "pshhhhh wsshhhh" ricer noise you want
> 
> The intake will only give you just a fraction of it on this car.
> 
> ...


 Really? Why is that? I have a TSI.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> Really? Why is that? I have a TSI.


 The TSI's P-flo is only a short filter on a stick....not a FULL intake pipe like the FSI version 

My buddy with a FSI & P-Flo....you hear the DV and the intake is nice & loud. 
The TSI version is more conservative in comparison and you don't really hear the DV. Just some intake noise when driving


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> The TSI's P-flo is only a short filter on a stick....not a FULL intake pipe like the FSI version
> 
> My buddy with a FSI & P-Flo....you hear the DV and the intake is nice & loud.
> The TSI version is more conservative in comparison and you don't really hear the DV. Just some intake noise when driving


 Aw, I get it now, Thank you for the explanation. I still am not sure what I am going to bite the bullet on yet..I get a nice paycheck this weekend. Its the coilovers (or lowering springs...) , wheels/tires, a tune or a bunch of little cosmetics or gold coast kit..so hard to decide on what to do first when yo just want it all done in one sitting


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

About a month ago I installed an ebay TOP and TP on my car. CEL came on about 3 days later. Went through a couple iterations of double checking my install and finding what I thought was the cause.... only to discover later that I had a leak due to a bad weld. I'm in the process of trying to get a replacement. Curious though if anyone else has had a pinhole leak from an ebay pipe. Figured I'd roll the dice one more time with the ebay pipe.


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

GGCC said:


> About a month ago I installed an ebay TOP and TP on my car. CEL came on about 3 days later. Went through a couple iterations of double checking my install and finding what I thought was the cause.... only to discover later that I had a leak due to a bad weld. I'm in the process of trying to get a replacement. Curious though if anyone else has had a pinhole leak from an ebay pipe. Figured I'd roll the dice one more time with the ebay pipe.


So hows the pipe coming along


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

I was considering adding such a mod to my CC, but after reading this thread I'm not sure of the benefit. As I read what's posted I get: $110-120 for more turbo noise and no noticeable performance increase. Is this right?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Joker-Machine said:


> I was considering adding such a mod to my CC, but after reading this thread I'm not sure of the benefit. As I read what's posted I get: $110-120 for more turbo noise and no noticeable performance increase. Is this right?


Incorrect.


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

munnarg said:


> Incorrect.


Ok, please, what's the actual performance benefit? Not claimed, but seen. Because reading this string has me wondering.


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm curious to see what comes of this. 

An exhaust shop could probably fix the weld for cheap. I recognize the need to go back to the seller to try to get a new one since the part failed so quickly. I would definitely be concerned about a leaky connection to the factory pipe though. 

I hope it works out for ya. Keep us posted!


----------



## vwcc2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

Benafits of installing this on my vw cc tsi ???????????????????i


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Joker-Machine said:


> Ok, please, what's the actual performance benefit? Not claimed, but seen. Because reading this string has me wondering.





vwcc2010 said:


> Benafits of installing this on my vw cc tsi ???????????????????i


These pipes, Turbo Outlet & Throttle Body, will help reduce turbo lag and help throttle response. I am running the SpluEN kit and was quite happy with the performance gain. The fitment was a bit off for the CC but they may have made some changes by now. If i were to buy them now i would get them from Neuspeed. I installed these while at APR stage 1 ECU tune.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

kevscc said:


> So hows the pipe coming along


After asking the seller to send me a new TOP he instead sent me a whole new kit (both pipes, coupler, sleeve, clamps). Guess that was easier for him. :screwy:

And in the meantime my neighbor said he's friends with a guy who teaches welding at the local community college so he is going to have him repair the leaky pipe for free. Use it as a class demo. Should get it back today and assuming it doesn't leak I'll have the other set to sell for cheap. I have a really cool neighbor btw


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

GGCC said:


> After asking the seller to send me a new TOP he instead sent me a whole new kit (both pipes, coupler, sleeve, clamps). Guess that was easier for him. :screwy:
> 
> And in the meantime my neighbor said he's friends with a guy who teaches welding at the local community college so he is going to have him repair the leaky pipe for free. Use it as a class demo. Should get it back today and assuming it doesn't leak I'll have the other set to sell for cheap. I have a really cool neighbor btw


That's awesome! Free wins any day.

Did you get the new pipe yet, and if so does it look like it has the same issue? Maybe only real world trial will show how good the welds hold up on the TOP.


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

GGCC said:


> Should get it back today and assuming it doesn't leak* I'll have the other set to sell for cheap*.


I'll be interested if you sell it. PM me a price if you decide to.


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

Mine comes in today tried getting it for 100 he moved it down to 118 from 125 and did not want to budge lol so hey its cool. I installed my little brothers he went with the spulen one from usp since he already has the apr stg2 intake. It is louder as for as performance we cant test it due to snow fall


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

Any updates?


Sent from my computer machine


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

........still interested to know what happened with this.


Sent from my computer machine


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

just made an offer of $100...hopefully they'll accept~ :laugh:


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

cjlowe said:


> ........still interested to know what happened with this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my computer machine


I only recently got my pipe welded up. Looks like it'll hold. I'm hoping to put it on this weekend and test it out. Plan on posting updates when I can get to it. Only recently been getting back into car stuff after a long cold winter; live in Michigan and don't have a heated garage :laugh:


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

awwww man that seller is out of stock on pipes =( boooooo


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Just a heads up.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7136261-Quick-review-Air-charge-pipe-(generic)


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

That's thread says the TOP is good but the throttle body piece is no good. I think the throttle body piece is the similar to the stage 2 intake piece APR sells.

OP I live in Michigan too, and unfortunately have no garage so I hear ya. 


Sent from my computer machine


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

FINALLY got around to posting a pic of my welded up boost pipe. I've had it in for a couple of months and so far so good. Touched it up with some black grill paint before installing and also put in a GFB diverter valve. Been very happy with both upgrades


----------



## NightCat (Oct 1, 2011)

Bump... found this.. $105.. Enjoy.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400588193751?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## scottgags (Dec 22, 2015)

NightCat said:


> Bump... found this.. $105.. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400588193751?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I recently came across that also. I got the modding bug all of a sudden and am considering this upgrade since it's so cheap. If anyone has gone with this then please let us know!


----------



## morganwelds (Jan 26, 2015)

scottgags said:


> I recently came across that also. I got the modding bug all of a sudden and am considering this upgrade since it's so cheap. If anyone has gone with this then please let us know!


I have them and I wrote a really detailed review.

Had them on the car for 9 months and zero issues.


----------



## scottgags (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed response morganwelds. Sounds like all and all not a bad deal. So anyone have any experience with CX Racing and this http://www.ebay.com/itm/161224240779?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT? Really can't say anything about the quality until someone rogers up.


----------

